# How do I put a video on the forum



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I put a video on my iPad, but I can't get it on the forum. Help !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You first need to upload to youtube or something similar. Then to put it on the forum cut and paste the address to your post.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate the help


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah post it to youtube then come on here hit more reply options then choose link and copy the url in to the box.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

These guys got it


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I recorded it on my Ipad, I was told that was the problem. Thanks for your replies


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I do all my videos on my I-touch. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------

